# Butler Township Firemans Raffle



## Smitty272 (Dec 10, 2005)

*You're Coordially Invited to the 
7th Annual
BUTLER TOWNSHIP FIREMAN'S ASSOCIATION 
"Your Choice" Sportsman's Raffle *

The Butler Township Fireman's Association would like to thank you for your participation and
support with the previous raffles. Due to the great success of the last year's raffle, we are hosting
another spectacular event — this time even bigger and better.

You won't want to miss the 2006 raffle set for
*SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 9, 2006 *
from noon to 7 p.m.,
*Butler Farm Show Grounds, Butler Pennsylvania*
This year's raffle features a bigger grand prize and more cash prizes than ever before.
Your $50 ticket includes admission to the event for one person,
free food and beverages (always the best!), 
and two chances to win the prizes listed below


$20,000 grand prize
Boat/Motor/Trailer Package

66 guns (all guns have a cash prize option)
12 other CASH prizes 
Three 4x4 Quads

along with six (6) cash prizes worth a combined total of $20,000.
It also includes two chances to win ,
a 16' Fishing Boat, and !

All guns and bow packages have a cash prize option. 

EARLY BIRD SPECIAL! 
To get in early and earn your chance to win
an additional (2) $1,000 drawings,
return the completed order form below and return it by
August 15th!

You may also purchase tickets from any Butler Township Fireman.

TRADE UP — EXCHANGE — WHATEVER
GATES OPEN AT 11:00 A.M. — FREE PARKING — SAME GREAT FOOD — MORE CASH PRIZES

12:00 Weatherby Vanguard Sportster SS or $400
12:05 Remington 700 SPS or $300 (S)
12:10 Mossberg 935 Magnum or $300 (S)
*12:15 CASH $5,000 *
12:20 Savage 14 American Classic or $300 (S)
12:25 T/C Firestorm 50 Cal SS or $300 (S)
12:30 Franchi 1-12 Inertia Satin Walnut or $400 (S)
12:35 Winchester 94 Timber Scout or $300 (S)
12:40 Howa 1500 Lightning or $300 (S)
12:45 Stoeger 2000 Synthetic Slug Combo or $300 (S)
*12:50 CASH $500 *
12:55 Glock 23 or $400 (S)
1:00 Browning A-Bolt Hunter or $400 (S)
1:05 CZ 712 Field or $300 (S)
1:10 Remington MDL 7 Youth or $300 (S)
*1:15 Polaris 450 Sportsman 4X4 Camo *
1:20 Ruger M77 Mark 11 Frontier or $400 (S)
1:25 Taurus Tracker MDL 627 or $300 (S)
1:30 Weatherby Vanguard Synthetic or $300 (S)
*1:35 CASH $1,000 *
1:40 Remington 7600 Synthetic or $300 (S)
1:45 Savage 110 GXP w/ Scope or $300 (S)
1:50 Winchester MDL 70 FWT or $400 (S)
1:55 Henry Golden Boy or $300 (S)
2:00 Benelli M2 Field Walnut or $600 (S)
*2:05 CASH $500 *
2:10 Tikka T-3 Lite or $300 (S)
2:15 Remington 700 ADL Synthetic or $300 (S)
2:20 Knight Disc Elite 50 Cal or $300 (S)
2:25 Mossberg 100 ATR or $300 (S)
2:30 Marlin 1895G Guide Gun or $300 (S)
*2:35 CASH $500 *
2:40 Ruger M77 Mk11 Compact or $300 (S)
2:45 Weatherby SAS Synthetic or $400 (S)
2:50 Remington 710 w/ Scope or $300 (S)
2:55 Tradition Pursuit Nickel/ Hardwood Green HD or $300 (S)
*3:00 2006 Tracker Pro Team 170TX *
3:05 Ruger SP- 101 or $300 (S)
3:10 Remington 700 SPS SS or $400 (S)
*3:15 CASH $2,500 *
3:20 Remington 870 SPS - T or $300 (S)
3:25 Sako Quad Synthetic or $600 (S)
3:30 Mossberg 100 ATR or $300 (H)
3:35 CV 712 O/U or $300 (H)
3:40 Remington 700 SPS SS or $400 (H)
3:45 Knight Disc Elite 50 Cal SS Blk Synthetic or $300 (H)
*3:50 CASH $1,000 *
3:55 Ruger SP-101 or $300 (H)
4:00 Winchester 1300 Blkshadow or $300 (H)
4:05 Savage MDL 16 Fxp3 w/ Accu-Trigger or $300 (H)
4:10 Remington 700 SPS or $300 (H)
*4:15 Polaris 330 Magnum Camo 4X4* 
4:20 Weatherby Vanguard Sporter SS or $400 (H)
*4:25 CASH $500 *
4:30 Winchester 94 Timber Scout or $300 (H)
4:35 Traditions Pursuit Pro Break Open or $300 (H)
4:40 Ruger 77 Mk11 Frontier or $400 (H)
4:45 Remington 700 ADL Blk Synthetic or $300 (H)
4:50 Taurus Tracker MDL 627 or $300 (H)
4:55 Stevens MDL 200 PKG w/ Scope or $300 (H)
*5:00 Cash $2,500 *
5:05 Knight Wolverine 45 Cal SS Composite or $300 (H)
5:10 Remington 7600 Synthetic or $300 (H)
5:15 Browning A- Bolt Hunter MAG. Cal or $500 (H)
5:20 Mossberg 100 ATR or $300 (H)
5:25 Taurus 44 Mag Raging Bull Blue or $300 (H)
*5:30 CASH $500 *
5:35 Remington MDL 710 w/ Scope or $300 (H)
5:40 Knight Disc Elite 50 Cal S/S Blk Synthetic or $300 (H)
5:45 Savage MDL 14 American Classic or $300
5:50 Remington 700 CV 712 O/U or $300 (H)SPS or $300 (H)
5:55 CV 712 O/U or $300 (H)
*6:00 Polaris 500 EFI Sportsman 4X4 Camo *
6:05 Weatherby Vanguard Synthetic or $300 (H)
*6:10 CASH $500 *
6:15 Mossberg 500 Trophy Slug Combo or $300 (H)
6:20 Ruger M77 Mark 11 or $400 (H)
6:25 Savage 110 Gxp3 w/ Scope or $300 (H)
6:30 Remington 700 SPS or $300 (H)
6:35 Marlin 917VS 17HRFM SS or $300 (H)
*6:40 CASH $5,000 *
6:45 T/C Firestorm 50 Cal SS w/F.O.S. or $300 (H)
6:50 Taurus 650 CIA SS or $300 (H)
6:55 Remington M700 XCR or $500 (H)
*7:00 $20,000 *


Thanks to the people who have supported us in the past! I hope we have another good year. Get a ticket early so you can get into the early bird raffles. 

You Do Not Need To Be Present To WIN! 
Contact me if you want a ticket [email protected]

*$50 Dollar DONATION per ticket! *


----------



## Smitty272 (Dec 10, 2005)

MOD'S: I apologize if this is in the wrong section. Please move to the correct forum if necessary.
Thanks


----------



## Smitty272 (Dec 10, 2005)

MOD's: 
I see this was moved to the regional section, that’s fine. Thank you. Is there anyway to move it to the New England section since that’s were Pennsylvania is located? Thanks again for your help


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

My apologies...I wasn't sure where Butler Township was so I found one in Ohio.

I'll report this thread so it can be moved again.


----------

